# Anyone Paddle the Little Manistee this year?



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

I am headed up in a few weeks and plan on paddling the fast water on the Little Manistee. Curious to know if anyone has been there and what the conditions from the winter look like. Many trees down, etc.?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

I just returned from fishing the flies only section and the river had a number of trees down crossing the river. The river is high, fast and that section would require some massive portages. Really would not recommend canoeing that portion.


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

A friend of mine paddled the fast water over Memorial Weekend and claimed to come across 20 - 30 portages. Took them twice as long to paddle as expected. 

Three of us are headed in early on Saturday and hope to paddle as far to Manistee as possible... Its 21 miles to Stronach and a few miles past that to the big lake. We should be able to do that in one day this time of year. Phew. I'll send pics.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

burntcabin said:


> A friend of mine paddled the fast water over Memorial Weekend and claimed to come across 20 - 30 portages. Took them twice as long to paddle as expected.
> 
> Three of us are headed in early on Saturday and hope to paddle as far to Manistee as possible... Its 21 miles to Stronach and a few miles past that to the big lake. We should be able to do that in one day this time of year. Phew. I'll send pics.


RIP burntcabin?


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Clum said:


> RIP burntcabin?


Huh?


----------



## burntcabin (Feb 23, 2013)

Didn't intend to leave you guys hanging. No, I am live and kicking. Survived the mighty Little Manistee. We did have one or two rugged portages to work through - the river was cooking, definitely took a few sips over the gunnels - we ended up paddling down to the weir for a take out. 

We paddled the Betsie for day 2 - gorgeous little river.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

burntcabin said:


> Didn't intend to leave you guys hanging. No, I am live and kicking. Survived the mighty Little Manistee. We did have one or two rugged portages to work through - the river was cooking, definitely took a few sips over the gunnels - we ended up paddling down to the weir for a take out.
> 
> We paddled the Betsie for day 2 - gorgeous little river.


We thought you were a goner.  Someone back east was wondering, "now why dont he write?!"


----------

